# 1hr pre delivery compliance ...



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Just arrived at the Welt to pick up the "Winter Beater" 
Figured I'd use the time and get ahead of the rules...

435i xDrive Coupe
Estoril Blue
Coral Red Interior
M Sport Brakes
Power rear sunshade
Parking Assistant
Harman Kardon surround sound system
Cold Weather Package
Driver Assistance Package
Driver Assistance Plus
Dynamic Handling Package
Variable sport steering
Adaptive M Suspension
Lighting Package
M Sport
Premium Package
Technology Package
19" M Sport Wheels (Style 442)

Next stop is the factory dealership and ///M GmbH for some upgrades/mods...


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

Very Nice. Enjoy your delivery day. Pre Delivery Congrats!!


----------



## admannj (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats! Enjoy your new ride!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Very similar to what I picked up Monday! Very nice, enjoy.


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

looks good congrats


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats! Sharp looking with the M Sport.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

I was just parking at my hotel and was wondering who this beauty belongs to. Now I know!









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrats on the car! :thumbup: Sounds like you got almost everything on it!


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks everyone !
It's a great car and I am getting used to the Coral Red interior.
Just as well it's supposed to be my DD / winter car it can already get used to bad weather and snow over the coming days 
Looks like we had a good amount of snow in the upper elevation of the alps (above 800m) so driving the alp passes is
likely out of question for the coming 2 days. Hopeful for Sunday though as it should warm up by then.
Well it gives me more time to buy some addtl Euro parts


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> I was just parking at my hotel and was wondering who this beauty belongs to. Now I know!
> 
> View attachment 401428
> 
> ...


A few years ago, a lawyer was convicted of keying several cars that parked over the line. Hope he's not at that hotel!


----------



## E92blue (May 27, 2008)

Congrats...I saw your car in westin....in the underground parking....


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Sweet looking 4er! (Gosh, that seems weird to say; I'm going to have to get used to the new nomenclature.) Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

We need more pictures!!  I need something to tide me over til Thursday.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Snareman said:


> We need more pictures!!  I need something to tide me over til Thursday.


Ok 
Here are few a more , didn' t have much time to take pictures as it was just a quick hit and run ED this time around


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks great! How did it do in the snow? I love pics of the cars either in the German countryside or up in the mountains.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic. I love seeing ED bimmers in the snow. Have a great trip.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Snareman said:


> Looks great! How did it do in the snow? I love pics of the cars either in the German countryside or up in the mountains.


There wasn't really any significant snow on the roads, by now it's all melted and even Grossglockner
is back open since yesterday afternoon.
This time of the year you have to be more aware of wet leaves on the roads.
The picture was taken at Sptizingsee and I continued to drive the "Tatzelwurm" towards Kiefersfelden
(nice 180km loop from Munich) 
On the way to Sptizingsee you can stop at Slyrs, a Bavarian Malt Whiskey distillery for tasting and sightseeing


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

That is one pretty car. That color is incredible.


----------

